# Another box



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I made this walnut keepsake box for my great-granddaughter who was born last October.
My intent was to have the grain pattern wrap up the front, across the top, and continue down the back. And, also, incorporate the sides to match. I think I did it. 
Can't really tell if she's happy with it but, my granddaughter (her mother) was tickled. That's what it is all about for me.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice Roger, did a great job with the grain patterns.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

You nailed it Roger!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good jo, Roger ow tll u how you did it. 

My guess i that it is like a bandsaw box on th botom, the lid is cut off and routed out, the bottom section is cut on a bandsaw, and a bottom is rabbitted into th botom section. Nice piece of wood you selected to make it.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice Roger . Love how you lined up the grain


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good jo, Roger ow tll u how you did it.
> 
> My guess i that it is like a bandsaw box on th botom, the lid is cut off and routed out, the bottom section is cut on a bandsaw, and a bottom is rabbitted into th botom section. Nice piece of wood you selected to make it.
> 
> Herb


No, actually the sides and top are all mitered. That was the only way I could figure to have the grain travel uninterrupted. The bottom is hardboard in a slot.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very impressive wrap on the grain. Well done.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you did it, too, Roger.

Great job.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Really nice Roger congratulations.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

How in the heck did you manage that!!! That is really cool!!


----------



## spayne (Apr 4, 2011)

*Not just 'another box'*

That's a lovely box, and especially nice on the grain matching.
a couple of questions... 
Did you cut the front, top and back in sequence from the one piece of stock, and then cut the sides from that same stock, or different stock?
Did you use an especially fine saw blade?


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

spayne712 said:


> That's a lovely box, and especially nice on the grain matching.
> a couple of questions...
> Did you cut the front, top and back in sequence from the one piece of stock, and then cut the sides from that same stock, or different stock
> Did you use an especially fine saw blade?


Yes, cut in sequence from 1 piece of walnut. I used a thin kerf blade on my table saw and carefully lined the mitered cuts so that only 3/32" was lost. Then, a 1/8" roundover eliminated any noticeable differences. :wink:


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Gorgeous! You really did a great job! congratulations Roger!
Sid.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Walnut Box*

A fine job indeed. Any walnut I've used seemed much darker. I don't think I've ever seen such a nice grain as this in any single piece of walnut. Lucky find? Working with walnut is my favorite. Love the way it feels, cuts and finishes.


----------



## Guitfiddle (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice! I'm sure when she is old enough to appreciate it she will love it!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Grain matching makes what would be a nice box into something splendid.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job Roger. The grain match is flawless.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey with that technique you could make wood with no end grain! 

Nice work, Roger.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Roger I bet your great grand daughter has already got it filled with nice diamonds. :grin: You did a great job on the box.

Don


----------

